# Was at Aquatic Kingdom... WOW



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I was at Aquatic Kingdom this evening and picked up a few things;

-Clown Tang
-Powder Blue
-Starfish
-Fighting Conches

Lots of new and awesome fish there, looked like they were in good shape.
-Sohal Tangs, small and med sized
-Lots of Powder Blues
-Some more Clown Tangs
-Large Butterfly Copperbands
-Lots of Fighting Conches
-TONS of other fish, anthias, wrasses, tangs, angels, don't remember them all.

Was really impressed with the store, 
-Joel


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*ak*

Yes , now you see why I am their like 3 times a week


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

joel.c said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I was at Aquatic Kingdom this evening and picked up a few things;
> 
> ...


Hope you flashed the MAST membership!


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

A friend told me he bought a pair of swallowtail angelfish there few weeks ago, regular was $150, he told them he is a MAST member, then he got them for $120!


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

What is their product lineup like? Skimmers? Return Pumps?


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

I definitely flashed my MAST. no comment.


As for Skimmers, pumps, etc. There were easily 100 at the back of the store, looked like they just got a shipment in.


----------



## joel.c (Sep 11, 2012)

Also...

I learned that the tanks on the outside walls are treated with copper. I didn't know they treated their fish and was really impressed. I don't think a lot of places do and its a nice touch. Nothing worse then having to treat a sick fish as soon as you buy him.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

Maybe it's just me but I have always found AK's fish to be on the expensive side $

Reef Boutique quarantines all fish and their livestock is extremely healthy and better priced than AK 

Just my 2 cents and I am glad that you were impressed with AK


----------



## noy (Nov 19, 2012)

any cool corals? thinking of making a Mississauga trip


----------



## corpusse (Jan 3, 2011)

joel.c said:


> Also...
> 
> I learned that the tanks on the outside walls are treated with copper. I didn't know they treated their fish and was really impressed. I don't think a lot of places do and its a nice touch. Nothing worse then having to treat a sick fish as soon as you buy him.


I would assume ALL stores treat their fish with copper, not to cure them but to keep them alive until they get out the door. It's simply not possible for stores to QT fish and treat them effectively. Up to their new owners to do this.



Bullet said:


> Maybe it's just me but I have always found AK's fish to be on the expensive side $
> 
> Reef Boutique quarantines all fish and their livestock is extremely healthy and better priced than AK
> 
> Just my 2 cents and I am glad that you were impressed with AK


I've always found their prices good. Maybe not the absolute cheapest but fair and have had really good luck with their fish.

As for Reef Boutique I've only been there once, mostly because it's out of the way and I have to pass a million other reef shops to get there, but the first thing I did was ask how the heck he could quarantine his fish and how he could sell them for anything close to retail prices. I always suspected they didn't and this was confirmed to me. It's just not possible. Think about it they would only be able to get fish every couple months if they were to properly quarantine them. The cost to cover losses and the actual costs of QT would cause the fish to be at least 3-5x more than other stores. Plus selection would be so limited. Still I love the display tank they have and it is a very nice clean store with passionate ownership.


----------



## kwsjimmy (Jan 5, 2015)

*qt*

i just made it a habbit to QT a fish when i bring it home.. just to be safe.. my first qt was a 3 gallon bucket with a air stone and daily water changes...


----------



## mattdean (Oct 23, 2010)

I never like Aquatic Kingdom. It always felt dirty and nothing seemed healthy to me, but I was just at the store last weekend and I was pleasantly surprised at how much the store has improved with the move to the new location. Definitely going to be visiting it again.


----------



## PaulF757 (Dec 9, 2013)

corpusse said:


> I would assume ALL stores treat their fish with copper, not to cure them but to keep them alive until they get out the door. It's simply not possible for stores to QT fish and treat them effectively. Up to their new owners to do this.
> 
> I've always found their prices good. Maybe not the absolute cheapest but fair and have had really good luck with their fish.
> 
> As for Reef Boutique I've only been there once, mostly because it's out of the way and I have to pass a million other reef shops to get there, but the first thing I did was ask how the heck he could quarantine his fish and how he could sell them for anything close to retail prices. I always suspected they didn't and this was confirmed to me. It's just not possible. Think about it they would only be able to get fish every couple months if they were to properly quarantine them. The cost to cover losses and the actual costs of QT would cause the fish to be at least 3-5x more than other stores. Plus selection would be so limited. Still I love the display tank they have and it is a very nice clean store with passionate ownership.


I have yet to loose a fish from Colin at RB. I've lost four from SUM, but they were inexpensive, but still I hate loosing wildlife. My PBT from RB has been healthy from day one, he had him for 45 days before I bought him. When I bought my yellow and sailfin tangs, he had three of each and tried for a month to pair two that got along. He was successful, called me up after a week together and they've been schooling together ever since. Now with that said, he does charge a little extra but in my opinion well worth it. I will never buy from SUM again after loosing 2/5 of my last fish.


----------

